# Army Painting Challenge - Entries October 2013



## humakt

Here are October 2013 entries

Asmodus 









emissaryofdark 









GrimzagGorwazza 









iamtheeviltwin 









Imm0rtal Reaper 









iraqiel 









Jacobite 









Khorne's Fist 









KjellThorngaard 









Mossy Toes 









Nordicus 









Relisa 









Ring Master "Honka" 









Septok 









Jamob


----------

